# Alternative Phone OS Users?



## drmike (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone out there using any of the alternative phone OSes yet?  Firefox OS, Ubuntu's Phone OS, etc.


Been waiting to see a push and phones have launched and seeing little coverage here/


----------



## willie (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a couple of Maemo phones but don't use them much.  They're not that practical.  I don't really want a smartphone anyway, since I already spend too much time online.  If I ever go for mobile data on any scale, it will probably be in a wifi hotspot that I can use with my laptop.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 14, 2016)

I am using Windows Phone 10


----------



## dave (Jan 15, 2016)

Just upgraded from Symbian to Windows Phone 8.1.  I'll update to Windows 10 when it's available (out of beta).


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 27, 2016)

I tried Firefox OS, Somewhat slugish and Ubuntu Phone OS was murder on the Nexus 4..


Hopefully the stability will improve once they get a little more age behind them


----------



## graeme (Jan 29, 2016)

I would love to buy this: http://shop.jolla.com/eu_en/cat-jolla.html but they do not deliver where I live.


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 29, 2016)

Qualcomm Dual Core 1.4GHz -> not sure about its processor its comparible to the Iphone5 Dual-core 1.3 GHz Swift (ARM v7-based)


----------



## drmike (Jan 31, 2016)

graeme said:


> I would love to buy this: http://shop.jolla.com/eu_en/cat-jolla.html but they do not deliver where I live.



Pretty awesome and will run Android apps!!! DING DING DING we have a winner.  That has my interest and thanks for it!


----------



## graeme (Feb 1, 2016)

If you buy one I would like to know if it is as good as it looks. I am going on the basis that it is a continuation of Meego, and, while Meego was not much of a success, the last Meego phone Nokia made (the N9) seems to have been really good and Jolla was founded by people from the N9 team.

What Nokia seems to have done was persist with Meego until they got it right, at which point they dropped it.


----------



## meganadz (Jan 2, 2017)

I am loyal to android os.I haven't use those windows os in my phone.Soon i will try it


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 9, 2017)

FireOS and Ubuntu are all but completely dead these days.

@DMMediaLtd - There's hope for your mako still! Although I'll occasionally get bored and try something new, I'm rocking Pure Nexus on both my Nexus 4 and Nexus 5. The latest Nougat branches are a little slow to start on the Nexus 4, but Marshmallow development is done- there is a guy on G+ who was making unofficial (Dirty Cow+Etc) patches for PN/Mako on Marshmallow, but he abandoned it a few months ago.

If you decide to try Pure Nexus, make sure you flash the GApps suggested in the thread for that build. OpenGApps is sometimes not the right answer.


----------



## Jonathan (May 9, 2017)

I used Windows Phone when Treo was still a thing lol. Been Android since then. Got a rooted Nexus 6P at the moment.


----------



## WestPlainsHosting (May 14, 2017)

I had Ubuntu on a old Nexus. It was pretty nice, had a few bugs but was a port over so that was expected. Its hard to go with the alt OS when there's not the app development for them.


----------

